# Psicologia del cornuto



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
Io non mi capacito


----------



## blue (5 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
> Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
> Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
> Io non mi capacito


Ciao hai ragione. Anche moglie del mio amante è così. Lo ha messo alle strette ma le basta poco x tornare "tranquilla" e cornuta. Che ci vuoi fare!


----------



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

blue ha detto:


> Ciao hai ragione. Anche moglie del mio amante è così. Lo ha messo alle strette ma le basta poco x tornare "tranquilla" e cornuta. Che ci vuoi fare!


In effetti non pensavo di pagarle uno psicoterapeuta :mexican:
Mi chiedevo solo fino a che punto si possa farsi passare sopra con i piedi pur di salvare (salvare?) un matrimonio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2012)

Non pensate che forse queste mogli possano essere interessate a qualcosa/qualcuno altro?


----------



## Niko74 (5 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non pensate che forse queste mogli possano essere interessate a qualcosa/qualcuno altro?


Quoto :up:


----------



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non pensate che forse queste mogli possano essere interessate a qualcosa/qualcuno altro?


Mah, nel mio caso non so, ma non credo.
Sposati da 25 anni perchè lei è rimasta incinta, stanno insieme da 30 e lui è l'unico uomo che abbia mai avuto. Lei vive per la famiglia (e il contesto è un paesino della Sicilia, il che secondo me il suo peso ce l'ha). 
Lui l'ha sempre tradita, fin da prima del matrimonio, ed è stato un padre assente, ma è molto seduttivo e fragile, e lei l'ha sempre protetto e difeso nonostante tutto. Lui dice che lo ama, ma a me sembra più un caso di dipendenza affettiva pesante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Mah, nel mio caso non so, ma non credo.
> Sposati da 25 anni perchè lei è rimasta incinta, stanno insieme da 30 e lui è l'unico uomo che abbia mai avuto. Lei vive per la famiglia (e il contesto è un paesino della Sicilia, il che secondo me il suo peso ce l'ha).
> Lui l'ha sempre tradita, fin da prima del matrimonio, ed è stato un padre assente, ma* è molto seduttivo e fragile, e lei l'ha sempre protetto e difeso nonostante tutto*. Lui dice che lo ama, ma a me sembra più un caso di dipendenza affettiva pesante.



per il  tuo caso specifico...hai già una risposta plausibile

che oltretutto dovrebbe esserti molto utile per capire il tuo rapporto con lui


----------



## Niko74 (5 Febbraio 2012)

E comunque pur essendo cornuto, io non sono riuscito ad ignorare i segnali e a far finta di nulla...quindi non tutti i cornuti sono uguali


----------



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E comunque pur essendo cornuto, io non sono riuscito ad ignorare i segnali e a far finta di nulla...quindi non tutti i cornuti sono uguali


Eh, ma infatti! E' che mediamente ci si aspetta una reazione di un qualunque tipo, ma almeno che una reazione ci sia... non questo *nulla* :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per il tuo caso specifico...hai già una risposta plausibile
> 
> *che oltretutto dovrebbe esserti molto utile per capire il tuo rapporto con lui*


Mi spieghi meglio, per favore? Vorrei essere certa di capire bene :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti! E' che mediamente ci si aspetta una reazione di un qualunque tipo, ma almeno che una reazione ci sia... non questo *nulla* :unhappy:



beh, meno male che a volte c'è questo nulla..sennò sai quanti omicidi?  

a volte non è un nulla....è un'elaborazione che porta il tradito 1000 miglia avanti


----------



## Leda (5 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> beh, meno male che a volte c'è questo nulla..sennò sai quanti omicidi?


:rotfl::rotfl:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a volte non è un nulla....è un'elaborazione che porta il tradito 1000 miglia avanti


Con questa, fanno già due cose che vorrei che mi spiegassi meglio!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
> Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
> Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
> Io non mi capacito




ME LO SONO CHIESTA X MESI. mi sono chiesta come facesse a non accorgersi che io e lui ci vedevamo in webcam a 3 metri da lei e spesso io vedevo lei davanti il pc o mentre gli parlava.... secondo me è troppa fiducia...xò poi ha iniziato a fare 2+2 con i link di fb suoi e miei e con il fatto che una volta ha trovato una mia chiamata sul suo telefono (non quello con cui lui chiamava me) tanto da mandarmi una mail x chiedermi spiegazioni. io ovviamente x tenermi lui ho negato tutto e lei non mi ha detto + nulla. però un giorno ha sclerato a lui x i link k mettevo io. nonostante questo ha fatto come dici tu.....dopo un pò come se niente fosse pur di tenersi il marito....


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
> Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
> Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
> Io non mi capacito


allora, si dice che il cornuto sia l'ultimo a venirlo a sapere  (di sicuro è l'ultimo dei tre)
quando alla fine lo sa, non è che sappia un granchè, poichè si trova nella scomoda posizione di decidere se credere o meno alla versione che gli viene data proprio da chi lo ha tradito
quindi può darsi benissimo che, semplicemente, aspetti di capirci qualcosa di più
in pratica, il traditore (che non se ne va) butta la palla nel campo del tradito, e il tradito ha i suoi tempi e modi di reagire; non mi sembra tanto strano


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti! E' che mediamente ci si aspetta una reazione di un qualunque tipo, ma almeno che una reazione ci sia... non questo *nulla* :unhappy:


Faccio sempre finta di non vedere.
Perchè  essendo stata una traditrice seriale e non credendo minimamente alla fedeltà è una cosa che già sò a priori che prima o poi sarò cornuta.Intervengo solo quando capisco che non è solo una scopata o una serie di scopate. Ed è capitato davvero poche volte.
In questo momento me ne ricordo due. Una con il mio attuale e l'altra con un ex. (e mi sono incazzata come una jena per esserci stata costretta. :incazzato


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

:up:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non pensate che forse queste mogli possano essere interessate a qualcosa/qualcuno altro?


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

il dolore del tradimento non sempre viene espletato con urla e grida e scenate. ci sono persone che metabolizzano in silenzio il problema...si chiama rabbia fredda. una volta sublimato il problema magari ne parlano tranquillamente al consorte ma ormai si sono staccate emotivamente da lui...


----------



## ciliegina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E comunque pur essendo cornuto, io non sono riuscito ad ignorare i segnali e a far finta di nulla...quindi non tutti i cornuti sono uguali [/QUOT
> 
> Avrei risposto anch'io come te.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Io invece mi domando...beh! alla fine è raro che il traditore lasci la moglie quindi perchè l'amante non se ne fa una ragione e molla l'osso? La psicologia del cornuto è facile da capire...semplicemente ama talmente tanto che pur di non perdere la persona amata è disposto/a a chiudere un occhio. Il marito è in casa sua mentre chatta con la poverina! Lei in quel momento elemosina un pò di attenzioni e...non capisco che gusto ci prova a dividere un uomo che sa dal principio che raramente potrà diventare suo. 

Ingenua


----------



## ciliegina (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, si dice che il cornuto sia l'ultimo a venirlo a sapere  (di sicuro è l'ultimo dei tre)
> quando alla fine lo sa, non è che sappia un granchè, poichè si trova nella scomoda posizione di decidere se credere o meno alla versione che gli viene data proprio da chi lo ha tradito
> quindi può darsi benissimo che, semplicemente, aspetti di capirci qualcosa di più
> in pratica, il traditore (che non se ne va) butta la palla nel campo del tradito, e il tradito ha i suoi tempi e modi di reagire; non mi sembra tanto strano


Sono stata la seconda a saperlo: prima lei, che aveva deciso, ultimo lui, che ha finto di crearsi qualche scrupolo e poi ci si è buttato a capo fitto. Io però non l'ho mai lasciato in pace.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

c'è da dire anche che non è che l'amante può credere a tutto quello che gli racconta il traditore
il traditore, tradendo,  ha già dato prova di essere capace di una certa doppiezza, si è inoltrato per una strada in cui è necessario raccontare balle, la sincerità non è di certo il suo forte; quindi non è mica detto che racconti all'amante solo una versione che gli fa comodo in quel momento, non è detto che la reazione del legittimo consorte così come raccontata dal traditore all'amante sia esattamente la verità, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## fightclub (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E comunque pur essendo cornuto, io non sono riuscito ad ignorare i segnali e a far finta di nulla...quindi non tutti i cornuti sono uguali


una volta che ho capito i segnali è durata il tempo di procurarmi le prove: due giorni :condom:


----------



## ciliegina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece mi domando...beh! alla fine è raro che il traditore lasci la moglie quindi perchè l'amante non se ne fa una ragione e molla l'osso? La psicologia del cornuto è facile da capire...semplicemente ama talmente tanto che pur di non perdere la persona amata è disposto/a a chiudere un occhio. Il marito è in casa sua mentre chatta con la poverina! Lei in quel momento elemosina un pò di attenzioni e...non capisco che gusto ci prova a dividere un uomo che sa dal principio che raramente potrà diventare suo.
> 
> Ingenua[/QUOTE
> 
> Mi convinco sempre di più che tu possa essere l'amante di mio marito...diversamente sensibili entrambe.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

*Claudio.*



Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
> Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
> Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
> Io non mi capacito


Ogni caso è diverso dagli altri, ed i modi di reagire dipendono dagli attori. 
Nel mio caso, già a distanza di mesi, ed ancora prima che mia moglie capisse il reale corteggiamento del tizio, io avevo già capito e percepito la situazione, ( sembra strano ma i fatti mi hanno dato ragione) 
Cosa ho fatto ? le ho parlato, le ho semplicemente parlato, dicendogli che il nome del tizio stava troppo spesso nei dialoghi di ogni giorno, le ho domandato se mi amasse ancora, e dalla risposta ho capito, ed avuto la conferma che qualcosa si stava muovendo in lei.
Le ho fatto presente che, la risposta data era ambigua, e non quella che normalmente si dovrebbe dare, insomma ho cercato di "esserci". Ad un'ora circa dal tradimento, me lo ha confessato, quindi dei segnali del dopo tradimento non posso parlarne.

Claudio.


----------



## ciliegina (6 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> una volta che ho capito i segnali è durata il tempo di procurarmi le prove: due giorni :condom:


Beato te, per raccogliere prove ho impiegato mesi, quasi un anno.


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il marito è in casa sua mentre chatta con la poverina! Lei in quel momento elemosina un pò di attenzioni e...non capisco che gusto ci prova a dividere un uomo che sa dal principio che raramente potrà diventare suo.


Dev'essere lo stesso meccanismo che regola il comportamento della moglie, allora, se accetta di condividere un uomo che per status le spetterebbe di diritto tutto intero.


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è da dire anche che non è che l'amante può credere a tutto quello che gli racconta il traditore
> il traditore, tradendo, ha già dato prova di essere capace di una certa doppiezza, si è inoltrato per una strada in cui è necessario raccontare balle, la sincerità non è di certo il suo forte; quindi non è mica detto che racconti all'amante solo una versione che gli fa comodo in quel momento, non è detto che la reazione del legittimo consorte così come raccontata dal traditore all'amante sia esattamente la verità, o mi sbaglio?


Probabilmente no, non ti sbagli.


----------



## free (6 Febbraio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Sono stata la seconda a saperlo: prima lei, che aveva deciso, ultimo lui, che ha finto di crearsi qualche scrupolo e poi ci si è buttato a capo fitto. Io però non l'ho mai lasciato in pace.



cioè tu avevi capito prima di tuo marito che tuo marito ti avrebbe tradito proprio con quella tipa?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Faccio sempre finta di non vedere.
> Perchè  essendo stata una traditrice seriale e non credendo minimamente alla fedeltà è una cosa che già sò a priori che prima o poi sarò cornuta.Intervengo solo quando capisco che non è solo una scopata o una serie di scopate. Ed è capitato davvero poche volte.
> In questo momento me ne ricordo due. Una con il mio attuale e l'altra con un ex. (e mi sono incazzata come una jena per esserci stata costretta. :incazzato


Io e te saremo davvero dei buoni amici:up::up::up:
L'unica volta che mia moglie ha parlato di corna ha detto...
Chi se ne frega...sono di gomma e si piegano.
Lei interviene solo se vede che approccio pazze sclerate che poi possono farmi stare male...
Ma non lo fa nè per empatia nè per amore, ma per puro interesse personale...
Lei dice che se una mi sfracassa i coglioni poi sono davvero insopportabile e non è per nulla disposta a sopportare malumori causate da altre.
Lì allora è secca e decisa.
E fa discorsi del tipo...
Fammi sapere entro sera che hai mandato a cagare quella stronza.
E io ubbidisco no?

Se non ubbidisco non è il mondo che mi crolla in testa...ma è lei che me lo scaraventa addosso.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io invece mi domando...beh! alla fine è raro che il traditore lasci la moglie quindi perchè l'amante non se ne fa una ragione e molla l'osso? La psicologia del cornuto è facile da capire...semplicemente ama talmente tanto che pur di non perdere la persona amata è disposto/a a chiudere un occhio. Il marito è in casa sua mentre chatta con la poverina! Lei in quel momento elemosina un pò di attenzioni e...non capisco che gusto ci prova a dividere un uomo che sa dal principio che raramente potrà diventare suo.
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (6 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè tu avevi capito prima di tuo marito che tuo marito ti avrebbe tradito proprio con quella tipa?


Certo, c'ho visto lungo.


----------



## ciliegina (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciliegina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma guarda che io rientro nella categoria dei "cornuti"!!!!!! e ti dirò: meglio cornuta che amante  Ho più dignità...
> ...


----------



## Blue (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Mah, nel mio caso non so, ma non credo.
> Sposati da 25 anni perchè lei è rimasta incinta, stanno insieme da 30 e lui è l'unico uomo che abbia mai avuto. Lei vive per la famiglia (e il contesto è un paesino della Sicilia, il che secondo me il suo peso ce l'ha).
> Lui l'ha sempre tradita, fin da prima del matrimonio, ed è stato un padre assente, ma è molto seduttivo e fragile, e lei l'ha sempre protetto e difeso nonostante tutto. Lui dice che lo ama, ma a me sembra più un caso di dipendenza affettiva pesante.


Caspita, storie tutte molto simili...in vari punti che hai elencato riconosco la storia del mio amante e di sua moglie.. Secondo me queste donne non vogliono restare sole e fanno finta di non vedere x apparenza. Non credo sia per troppo amore come dicono certi qui. Se una persona ama davvero, prende in mano la situazione e cerca di risolvere in qualche modo anche a costo di perdere il marito. Se fa finta di niente, e' perche' non gli interessa veramente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Blue ha detto:


> Caspita, storie tutte molto simili...in vari punti che hai elencato riconosco la storia del mio amante e di sua moglie.. Secondo me queste donne non vogliono restare sole e fanno finta di non vedere x apparenza. Non credo sia per troppo amore come dicono certi qui. Se una persona ama davvero, prende in mano la situazione e cerca di risolvere in qualche modo anche a costo di perdere il marito. Se fa finta di niente, e' perche' non gli interessa veramente...


Molto probabilmente sì, ci sono anche persone per le quali il fatto che il marito/la moglie abbia un amante è un sollievo...


----------



## Blue (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente sì, ci sono anche persone per le quali il fatto che il marito/la moglie abbia un amante è un sollievo...


Non saprei. La moglie del mio amante si e' disperata e ha fatto scene degne da film drammatico...poi una volta passata la "bufera", e' tornata a fare la mogliettina dolce come se nulla fosse successo. Al massimo fa battuttine o allusioni...questo e' amare una persona o volerla tenere perche' fa comodo cosi'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Blue ha detto:


> Non saprei. La moglie del mio amante si e' disperata e ha fatto scene degne da film drammatico...poi una volta passata la "bufera", e' tornata a fare la mogliettina dolce come se nulla fosse successo. Al massimo fa battuttine o allusioni...questo e' amare una persona o volerla tenere perche' fa comodo cosi'?


Aspetta... tu la conosci personalmente o hai notizie di terza mano? Perchè la cosa più scorretta che possa fare un traditore è di parlare all'amante del tradito. Se ci fa anche dell'ironia poi è veramente meschino. Ma se l'ironia viene da te vorrei illustrarti un altro punto di vista: le scene da film drammatico sono una reazione comprensibile (se restano nei limiti del comprensibile ovviamente), perchè a quella persona è venuto a mancare il pavimento sotto i piedi, senza preavviso ha visto il suo presente ed il suo futuro vacillare, anche il passato non sembra più lo stesso. La sua autostima è andata a zero, la fiducia e la serenià che riponeva nel rapporto con il marito sono scomparse. Una bomba, intorno solo macerie. Poi cerchi di ripigliare fiato e ti chiedi che cacchio puoi fare: le scenate ti tolgono anche le poche briciole di autostima rimaste, devi pur continuare comunque a vivere. Lei fa la mogliettina tu dici... no, lei E' la moglie. E lui cosa le ha detto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2012)

Blue ha detto:


> Non saprei. La moglie del mio amante si e' disperata e ha fatto scene degne da film drammatico...poi una volta passata la "bufera", e' tornata a fare la mogliettina dolce come se nulla fosse successo. Al massimo fa battuttine o allusioni..*.questo e' amare una persona o volerla tenere perche' fa comodo cosi'*?




ma perchè vi fate ste seghe mentali per gli altri?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciliegina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma guarda che io rientro nella categoria dei "cornuti"!!!!!! e ti dirò: meglio cornuta che amante  Ho più dignità...
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2012)

Io dico:

non trovo nulla di male nel rapportarsi con una persona, pur se ufficialmente fidanzata/sposata/accompagnata...
fuori e dentro il letto (chiunque tu sia e qualunque sia il tuo stato civile)

ipotizzare il perchè e il per come il compagno ufficiale di tale persona accetti o meno il tradimento è semplicemente un'assurdità

è farsi i cazzi degli altri

è voler sentirsi superiori per riempire un'inferiorità nascosta anche a se stessi


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... chi ama non tradisce... .
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non è una questione di dignità!...All'inizio puoi avere problemi di dignità xk hai qualche senso di colpa magari...ma col tempo capisci che l'altra persona ti ama...(se di amore si parla...se è solo sesso...allora sono d'accordo con te...) quindi automaticamente x il/la cornuto/a ti dispiacerà pure... ma l'amore va oltre...
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io dico:
> 
> non trovo nulla di male nel rapportarsi con una persona, pur se ufficialmente fidanzata/sposata/accompagnata...
> fuori e dentro il letto (chiunque tu sia e qualunque sia il tuo stato civile)
> ...


:up: però Chiara, credo che Non Registrato sia molto giovane...


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Blue ha detto:


> Non saprei. La moglie del mio amante si e' disperata e ha fatto scene degne da film drammatico...poi una volta passata la "bufera", e' tornata a fare la mogliettina dolce come se nulla fosse successo. Al massimo fa battuttine o allusioni...*questo e' amare una persona o volerla tenere perche' fa comodo cosi'?*


E invece il tuo amante che ti ama tanto perché rimane con sua moglie e non molla tutto per stare con te? Che non la ama è ovvio quindi ci rimane perché gli fa comodo.....e gli fai comodo anche tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :up: però Chiara, credo che Non Registrato sia molto giovane...



ah...ok  :up:

sarò indulgente


----------



## Blue (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E invece il tuo amante che ti ama tanto perché rimane con sua moglie e non molla tutto per stare con te? Che non la ama è ovvio quindi ci rimane perché gli fa comodo.....e gli fai comodo anche tu.


Si hai ragione...certe persone non sanno scegliere tra la comodita' di una famiglia sicura e il dubbio di una nuova vita con una persona nuova...anche io ho famiglia e buttare tutto all'aria per un uomo che non sa cosa vuole non me la sentirei ora.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e chi sei tu... Dio?    perchè dovrei fidarmi di te?
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta... tu la conosci personalmente o hai notizie di terza mano? Perchè la cosa più scorretta che possa fare un traditore è di parlare all'amante del tradito. Se ci fa anche dell'ironia poi è veramente meschino. Ma se l'ironia viene da te vorrei illustrarti un altro punto di vista: le scene da film drammatico sono una reazione comprensibile (se restano nei limiti del comprensibile ovviamente), perchè a quella persona è venuto a mancare il pavimento sotto i piedi, senza preavviso ha visto il suo presente ed il suo futuro vacillare, anche il passato non sembra più lo stesso. La sua autostima è andata a zero, la fiducia e la serenià che riponeva nel rapporto con il marito sono scomparse. Una bomba, intorno solo macerie. Poi cerchi di ripigliare fiato e ti chiedi che cacchio puoi fare: le scenate ti tolgono anche le poche briciole di autostima rimaste, devi pur continuare comunque a vivere. Lei fa la mogliettina tu dici... no, lei E' la moglie. E lui cosa le ha detto?


Delle sue sceneggiate so perche' visti sms, sentite telefonate per caso e da terze persone che la conoscono...comunque il punto non e' questo, volevo dire che non serve a nulla fare queste scenate se poi non vai a fondo sul perche' tuo marito ti tradisce ed e' pure cambiato...non basta che lui ricominci ad essere un attimino piu' presente e a timbrare il cartellino ogni settimana per poter dire: e' mio marito.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Blue ha detto:


> Si hai ragione...certe persone non sanno scegliere tra la comodita' di una famiglia sicura e il dubbio di una nuova vita con una persona nuova...anche io ho famiglia e buttare tutto all'aria per un uomo che non sa cosa vuole non me la sentirei ora.


Pensavo tu fossi single, leggendo quello che hai scritto vedo che anche tu alla fine rimani in famiglia per comodità....quindi....non sei molto diversa dal tuo amante.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pensavo tu fossi single, leggendo quello che hai scritto vedo che anche tu alla fine rimani in famiglia per comodità....quindi....non sei molto diversa dal tuo amante.



gia' anche io sono come tutti gli altri amanti che non hanno il coraggio di affrontare casino separazione soprattutto in questo periodo di crisi generale...sai com'e'!! fossi sola, ma devo pensare al bene psico - materiale dei figli


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah...ok  :up:
> 
> sarò indulgente




Ok mi firmerò con XXXX.... guarda forse ai miei occhi le cose appaiono diverse anche x l'età... non so cosa ho davanti e a volte questa paura soprattutto nelle persone più giovani come me può portarci ad aggrapparci a delle situazioni assurde ed impensabili come queste...e a sperare che magari un giorno le cose possano cambiare...e non è una situazione da escludere perchè molti matrimoni nascono dal tradimento...sottolineo che la mia situazione è stata un pò particolare perchè lui ha solo 25 anni un matrimonio da un paio di anni e una figlia...il matrimonio è nato x questo...altrimenti non so se ci sarebbe stato....ed è per questo che le speranze che tutto potesse cambiare erano molte...avevamo entrambi una vita davanti...e allora ci siamo chiesti? perchè buttare una vita e non realizzare il proprio desiderio?....ora ho dovuto chiudere tutto e ad oggi se ti devo dire perchè non lo so neanche io...sono stata io a prendere la decisione...c'erano troppe cose di mezzo..poi proprio durante la nostra storia io ho avuto problemi in famiglia...e poi è toccato a lui...il tutto ha portato a tensione e insicurezze...non so che ne sarà e non so che devo sperare...penso xò che un'esperienza del genere alla mia età sia stata alquanto DETERMINANTE. Eravamo veramente come uno la metà dell'altro... ora qualsiasi ragazzo mi passi davanti per me è nulla. perché lui era veramente unico e non voglio che le mie parole sembrino patetiche ma veramente un'altro come lui non credo lo troverò. E' per questo che mi rode un pò...ma che devo fare la vita la prendo come viene...



XXXX


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
> Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
> Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
> Io non mi capacito


ma scusa...esattamente il tuo problema qual è? che t'importa di come abbia reagito lei?....forse forse....lui non l'ha lasciata per te (difficile che si lasci la moglie per una che non si fa problemi ad andare con uno sposato...o semplicemente non voleva lasciarla) e avresti voluto che il lavoro sporco lo facesse lei? ...........


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa...esattamente il tuo problema qual è? che t'importa di come abbia reagito lei?....forse forse....lui non l'ha lasciata per te (difficile che si lasci la moglie per una che non si fa problemi ad andare con uno sposato...o semplicemente non voleva lasciarla) e avresti voluto che il lavoro sporco lo facesse lei? ...........




E' uno dei tanti problemi ossessionanti che un'amante si pone...Il fatto è che ci si aggrappa al coltello che ci sta uccidendo. Sappiamo che il pensiero di lei ci provoca un grande fastidio e nonostante ciò vogliamo sapere non solo come si comporta lui, ma anche come si comporta lei? perchè se sospetta non parla? perchè anche se parla dopo la situazione torna a pacarsi? la risposta è...che lei non ha alcuna intenzione di far saltare tutto...Preferisce mettere da parte l'orgoglio, preferisce far finta di non sapere piuttosto che smontare tutto...E queste sono parole di una moglie tradita eh!!! (non io per la precisione io ero l'altra)...A volte questo deriva anche dalla consapevolezza che senza il marito la vita non sarebbe più la stessa soprattutto se si tratta di una casalinga che non ha cmq altre distrazioni...o ancora meglio se la moglie sa che senza il marito (precario o disoccupato magari ank x finta) resta a secco!!!! e con questa crisi i soldi fanno tanto anche se sono pochi...


XXXX


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

E queste sono parole di una moglie tradita eh!!!

PS: tradita che sospetta ma che non sa. 

XXXX[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Delle sue sceneggiate so perche' visti sms, sentite telefonate per caso e da terze persone che la conoscono...comunque il punto non e' questo, volevo dire che non serve a nulla fare queste scenate se poi non vai a fondo sul perche' tuo marito ti tradisce ed e' pure cambiato...non basta che lui ricominci ad essere un attimino piu' presente e a timbrare il cartellino ogni settimana per poter dire: e' mio marito.


Scusa, per capire... TU vorresti dire alla MOGLIE del TUO AMANTE come LEI si deve comportare? TU giudichi LEI? Ma dico... non ti sembra un filino arrogante?


----------



## Niko74 (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> gia' anche io sono come tutti gli altri amanti che non hanno il coraggio di affrontare casino separazione soprattutto in questo periodo di crisi generale...sai com'e'!! fossi sola, ma devo pensare al bene psico - materiale dei figli


Si, ma allora perché ti lagni di come si comporta il tuo di amante se tu fai uguale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok mi firmerò con XXXX.... guarda forse ai miei occhi le cose appaiono diverse anche x l'età... non so cosa ho davanti e a volte questa paura soprattutto nelle persone più giovani come me può portarci ad aggrapparci a delle situazioni assurde ed impensabili come queste...e a sperare che magari un giorno le cose possano cambiare...e non è una situazione da escludere perchè molti matrimoni nascono dal tradimento...sottolineo che la mia situazione è stata un pò particolare perchè lui ha solo 25 anni un matrimonio da un paio di anni e una figlia...il matrimonio è nato x questo...altrimenti non so se ci sarebbe stato....ed è per questo che le speranze che tutto potesse cambiare erano molte...avevamo entrambi una vita davanti...e allora ci siamo chiesti? perchè buttare una vita e non realizzare il proprio desiderio?....ora ho dovuto chiudere tutto e ad oggi se ti devo dire perchè non lo so neanche io...sono stata io a prendere la decisione...c'erano troppe cose di mezzo..poi proprio durante la nostra storia io ho avuto problemi in famiglia...e poi è toccato a lui...il tutto ha portato a tensione e insicurezze...non so che ne sarà e non so che devo sperare...penso xò che un'esperienza del genere alla mia età sia stata alquanto DETERMINANTE. Eravamo veramente come uno la metà dell'altro... ora qualsiasi ragazzo mi passi davanti per me è nulla. perché lui era veramente unico e non voglio che le mie parole sembrino patetiche ma veramente un'altro come lui non credo lo troverò. E' per questo che mi rode un pò...ma che devo fare la vita la prendo come viene...
> 
> 
> 
> XXXX


Guarda, ti dico sinceramente: mi dispiace, alla tua età il pensiero più grosso dovrebbe essere cosa indossare quando si esce. Perchè dopo dei pensieri ne arrivano anche troppi... e dispiaceri, e preoccupazioni, e delusioni. E si impara che la vita non è fatta di cose bianche e nere, ma di cose un po' più chiare, un po' più scure... , si impara che quando ti trovi con un piede nel baratro e l'altro su una buccia di banana bisogna anche trattenere il fiato e si impara che le cazzate le facciamo tutti, ma proprio tutti, perchè quando stiamo trattenendo il fiato da tempo, la voglia di una boccata di ossigeno è troppo forte... poi puoi ricominciare a trattenere il fiato. La mia non è supponenza perchè sei giovane, è l'esperienza di aver visto e fatto tante cose che mi ha fatto capire che di giudizi tombali non se ne devono emettere, che i mai e i sempre sono solo illusioni. Lui era unico... certo che lo era, lo siamo tutti, ma partire con una storia del genere, con un bagaglio di sofferenza per gli errori degli altri alla tua età non è il massimo. Perchè lui a 25 anni aveva già messo tanta di quella carne al fuoco che la storia fuori dal matrimonio se la poteva pure risparmiare... no?
Comunque è finita... per il tuo bene, non ti impelagare più in storie del genere, portano sempre sofferenza, anche quelle che a volte portano un po' di gioia.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, ti dico sinceramente: mi dispiace, alla tua età il pensiero più grosso dovrebbe essere cosa indossare quando si esce. Perchè dopo dei pensieri ne arrivano anche troppi... e dispiaceri, e preoccupazioni, e delusioni. E si impara che la vita non è fatta di cose bianche e nere, ma di cose un po' più chiare, un po' più scure... , si impara che quando ti trovi con un piede nel baratro e l'altro su una buccia di banana bisogna anche trattenere il fiato e si impara che le cazzate le facciamo tutti, ma proprio tutti, perchè quando stiamo trattenendo il fiato da tempo, la voglia di una boccata di ossigeno è troppo forte... poi puoi ricominciare a trattenere il fiato. La mia non è supponenza perchè sei giovane, è l'esperienza di aver visto e fatto tante cose che mi ha fatto capire che di giudizi tombali non se ne devono emettere, che i mai e i sempre sono solo illusioni. Lui era unico... certo che lo era, lo siamo tutti, ma partire con una storia del genere, con un bagaglio di sofferenza per gli errori degli altri alla tua età non è il massimo. Perchè lui a 25 anni aveva già messo tanta di quella carne al fuoco che la storia fuori dal matrimonio se la poteva pure risparmiare... no?
> Comunque è finita... per il tuo bene, non ti impelagare più in storie del genere, portano sempre sofferenza, anche quelle che a volte portano un po' di gioia.




Hai ragione. Spero che tornerò a vedere le cose chiare...!


XXXX


----------



## feeling (6 Febbraio 2012)

Blue ha detto:


> Non saprei. La moglie del mio amante si e' disperata e ha fatto scene degne da film drammatico...poi una volta passata la "bufera", e' tornata a fare la mogliettina dolce come se nulla fosse successo. Al massimo fa battuttine o allusioni...questo e' amare una persona o volerla tenere perche' fa comodo cosi'?


Ma tu sai realmente cosa le abbia detto lui per farla tornare tranquilla????? No, non ne hai idea, non c'eri.... Lui magari l'ha intortata con bellissimi discorsi, e se mi permetti, una moglie che sta col marito da 25 (e non credo solo perche è rimasta incinta....sai quanti sono 25 anni!!?!!?!?) in cuor suo spera di sentirsi dire quelle cose....

Piu della psicologia dei traditi, analizzerei la psicologia dei traditori. Il partner ti ha scoperto....ok...ora che il boom è uscito, perche non ti decidi????? Se ti penti stai con tua moglie, se no, prendi la palla la balzo e stai con l'amante no??

Chi si assomiglia si piglia e credo che questo genere di coppie, non si lasceranno mai, fateve una ragione.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> ...sai quanti sono 25 anni!!?!!?!?
> .



Non sono sposati da 25 anni ma lui ha 25 anni!!!! 



Diavoletta78


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono sposati da 25 anni ma lui ha 25 anni!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Diavoletta78


Calma... no, quella era XXXX, non Blue


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa...esattamente il tuo problema qual è? che t'importa di come abbia reagito lei?....forse forse....lui non l'ha lasciata per te (difficile che si lasci la moglie per una che non si fa problemi ad andare con uno sposato...o semplicemente non voleva lasciarla) e avresti voluto che il lavoro sporco lo facesse lei? ...........


Quanta aggressività! :unhappy:
Non mi interessa affatto che il _lavoro sporco_, come lo chiami tu, lo faccia lei. Perderei ogni stima di lui come uomo, se accadesse questo. Il che non toglie che, visto che ci sono in mezzo, capire come ragionano tutti gli attori in scena mi dà la sensazione di avere un po' più di controllo, tutto qui.
Quando ci sono dei sentimenti in ballo e le situazioni sono aggrovigliate, non è facile tenere a bada l'ansia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Quanta aggressività! :unhappy:
> Non mi interessa affatto che il _lavoro sporco_, come lo chiami tu, lo faccia lei. Perderei ogni stima di lui come uomo, se accadesse questo. Il che non toglie che, visto che ci sono in mezzo, capire come ragionano tutti gli attori in scena mi dà la sensazione di avere un po' più di controllo, tutto qui.
> Quando ci sono dei sentimenti in ballo e le situazioni sono aggrovigliate, non è facile tenere a bada l'ansia.


A stento abbiamo il controllo su noi stessi e capiamo le nostre azioni... cercare di farlo con gli altri è inutile, se non dannoso.


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A stento abbiamo il controllo su noi stessi e capiamo le nostre azioni... cercare di farlo con gli altri è inutile, se non dannoso.


A me il contenuto delle zucche degli altri affascina da sempre, quasi quanto il mio, e il fatto che io sia qui ne è prova. Scrivo poco, leggo moltissimo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Febbraio 2012)

feeling ha detto:


> Ma tu sai realmente cosa le abbia detto lui per farla tornare tranquilla????? No, non ne hai idea, non c'eri.... Lui magari l'ha intortata con bellissimi discorsi, e se mi permetti, una moglie che sta col marito da 25 (e non credo solo perche è rimasta incinta....sai quanti sono 25 anni!!?!!?!?) in cuor suo spera di sentirsi dire quelle cose....
> 
> Piu della psicologia dei traditi, analizzerei la psicologia dei traditori. Il partner ti ha scoperto....ok...ora che il boom è uscito, perche non ti decidi????? Se ti penti stai con tua moglie, se no, prendi la palla la balzo e stai con l'amante no??
> 
> Chi si assomiglia si piglia e credo che questo genere di coppie, non si lasceranno mai, fateve una ragione.


Ciao Feeling..venerdi parlavo con un'''amica'',traditrice, mi confermava,,,storie di sue amiche che l'uomo non lascia la moglie per l'amante...se non e'un povero mentecatto..smette èer un po'poi ricomincia a tradire...senza una volta entrata nel''giochetto''non ci puoi stare


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Feeling..venerdi parlavo con un'''amica'',traditrice, mi confermava,,,storie di sue amiche che l'uomo non lascia la moglie per l'amante...se non e'un povero mentecatto..smette èer un po'poi ricomincia a tradire...senza una volta entrata nel''giochetto''non ci puoi stare


Ma infatti lei si è trattenuta prima...
Dopo aver intravisto l'inferno Lothariano...
Si è fermata prima eh?
Noi invece oramai poveri disgraziati...
Finiremo all'inferno...
E saremo incornati...

Corri di là nel 3d di tebe...sbriciola ha pubblicato la formula delle suore maleficose...
anatema! Sacriglegio!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> A me il contenuto delle zucche degli altri affascina da sempre, quasi quanto il mio, e il fatto che io sia qui ne è prova. Scrivo poco, leggo moltissimo



Abbiamo delle cose in comune. Anche io se non tengo il controllo della situazione non sto tranquilla... Sto leggendo un libro "donne che amano troppo" lì troverai le risposte a tutto questo...


----------



## stellina (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti lei si è trattenuta prima...
> Dopo aver intravisto l'inferno Lothariano...
> Si è fermata prima eh?
> Noi invece oramai poveri disgraziati...
> ...


meglio all'inferno in piacevole compagnia......


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Abbiamo delle cose in comune. Anche io se non tengo il controllo della situazione non sto tranquilla... Sto leggendo un libro "donne che amano troppo" lì troverai le risposte a tutto questo...


Ancora con sto libro eh? Eh?
Lo vuoi un bel libro?
Leggiti il mio divorzio.
Là si che spiegano bene certe cose e non sto scherzando.
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788850215102/botwinick-amy/mio-divorzio.html

Donne che amano troppo è da brivido...
Come dire...Sbagli?
Eh certo che sbagli sei na pora cretina no?
Ma per piacere...non farmi saltare la mosca al naso eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> meglio all'inferno in piacevole compagnia......


Ovvio là ci stanno le meglio donne...
Ovvio se io capito in paradiso e mi trovo certe facce...dico...io abiuro a tutto ciò!
Là si che si parla per l'eternità eh?


----------



## Leda (6 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ancora con sto libro eh? Eh?
> Lo vuoi un bel libro?
> Leggiti il mio divorzio.
> Là si che spiegano bene certe cose e non sto scherzando.
> ...


Grazie, Conte, faccio tesoro del tuo consiglio letterario 
'Donne che amano troppo' l'ho letto vent'anni fa e in effetti sì, ti lascia proprio con la sensazione di non aver mai capito un caxxo. Il che è anche possibile, per carità, ma in questo momento avrei bisogno di certezze un po' più rassicuranti :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Grazie, Conte, faccio tesoro del tuo consiglio letterario
> 'Donne che amano troppo' l'ho letto vent'anni fa e in effetti sì, ti lascia proprio con la sensazione di non aver mai capito un caxxo. Il che è anche possibile, per carità, ma in questo momento avrei bisogno di certezze un po' più rassicuranti :mexican:


Poi io ho trovato un sacco di cose interessanti sul maldamore...
Ma ovvio noi qui dentro siamo imbattibili! No?

Quel giorno che riuscirò a sconfiggere il dolore da vittima di adulterio io avrò assolto il mio compito e funzione.
Liberare cuori e coscienze.

Ma stiamo attenti a quei libri dove una può somatizzare e dire riga per riga...o poffarre ma è proprio quello che è capitato a me...

Ho sempre odiato gli amplificatori di sofferenza e dolore...
Anche se il dolore ci accompagna dalla nascita alla morte...
Io dico...

Gaudeamus Igitur!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d è volutamente forte, ma spero che si capirà che non è mia intenzione offendere nessuno (anche perchè cornuti potremmo esserlo tutti).
> Quello che mi chiedo è come sia possibile che ci siano persone (la moglie del mio ex-amante è così, ma non faccio distinzione tra uomini e donne) che ignorano segnali di tradimento eclatanti (interruzione di ogni intimità fisica, telefonate sotto il naso su un cellulare di cui non posseggono il numero, racconti su chi sia la persona che chiama, ecc.), o meglio non li ignorano, ma si disperano, fanno le scene madri, ma poi non mettono mai alle strette il proprio partner e dopo un'ora è tutto come niente fosse stato.
> Va bene l'amore e lo spirito di sacrificio, ma voi non ci vedete qualcosa di patologico?
> Io non mi capacito


Non c'entra niente lo spirito di sacrificio ....
Dipende che valore dai al tradimento.....
Poi dai anche quando un bambino fa una marachella ,che magarti ti fa sorridere , ti senti in dovere di rimproverarlo tanto per fargli capire che l'hai scoperto no!


----------



## Leda (7 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente lo spirito di sacrificio ....
> Dipende che valore dai al tradimento.....
> Poi dai anche quando un bambino fa una marachella ,che magarti ti fa sorridere , ti senti in dovere di rimproverarlo tanto per fargli capire che l'hai scoperto no!


Gridare in faccia: "Sei un pezzo di merda! Devi morire!" non mi fa pensare a qualcuno che la prenda esattamente come una _marachella _(questo almeno al mattino). Però ora di sera pare che lo fosse diventata.

In ogni caso sai che ti dico? Sono stufa di farmi domande come questa. E' come parlare russo con un pakistano, sono due mondi che non si incontrano nella mia testa. Può solo fondermi il cervello. Penso che ci siano modi più produttivi e soddisfacenti di impiegare i miei neuroni.


----------



## Sole (7 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io dico:
> 
> non trovo nulla di male nel rapportarsi con una persona, pur se ufficialmente fidanzata/sposata/accompagnata...
> fuori e dentro il letto (chiunque tu sia e qualunque sia il tuo stato civile)
> ...


Un applauso per la Contessa


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Un applauso per la Contessa


Apprezzo gli interventi di Chiara Matraini, ma a questo avevo scelto volutamente di non rispondere, proprio perchè lo trovo sprezzante in modo gratuito.
A proposito di superiorità presunte o reali, eh.
Ponevo una domanda perchè gli interventi di chi avesse voluto intervenire mi aiutassero a spiegarmi qualcosa che stento a comprendere. Mi sembra già un'ammissione di difficoltà. Da qui a dire che chi cerca di interpretare l'altrui comportamento si fa i cazzi degli altri, ce ne corre, a mio modo di vedere.
Lo facciamo tutti, in ogni momento, e ci serve a capire chi abbiamo di fronte e come muoverci.
Comunque problema risolto: non mi interessa più pianificare strategie e quindi l'argomento ha smesso di suscitare il mio interesse, se non in modo puramente accademico.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Apprezzo gli interventi di Chiara Matraini, ma a questo avevo scelto volutamente di non rispondere, proprio perchè lo trovo sprezzante in modo gratuito.
> A proposito di superiorità presunte o reali, eh.
> Ponevo una domanda perchè gli interventi di chi avesse voluto intervenire mi aiutassero a spiegarmi qualcosa che stento a comprendere. Mi sembra già un'ammissione di difficoltà. Da qui a dire che chi cerca di interpretare l'altrui comportamento si fa i cazzi degli altri, ce ne corre, a mio modo di vedere.
> Lo facciamo tutti, in ogni momento, e ci serve a capire chi abbiamo di fronte e come muoverci.
> Comunque problema risolto: non mi interessa più pianificare strategie e quindi l'argomento ha smesso di suscitare il mio interesse, se non in modo puramente accademico.


[video=youtube;x9FMW1jAuPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9FMW1jAuPY[/video]

Siamo sempre troppo pieni di persone che "sanno" come si sentono gli altri.
Non a caso la nuova mania è: empatizzare.

Interpretare?
Lo strafalcione è sempre dietro l'angolo.
Ma mia cara regina...hai mai pensato che mentre tu interpreti...l'altro è consapevole che lo stai "studiando"?
E hai toccato un bel tasto...

Proprio quando mi accorgo che una persona mi sta interpretando, io inizio a darle da mangiare e da bere...

Sono un uomo sincerissimo.
Ma solo quando mi sento ascoltato.

Se percepisco che non ti interessa quello che ho da dirti....perchè vuoi interpretare...allora ti do da mangiare tutto quello che vuoi!

Non penso proprio che esista una psicologia del cornuto!


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Apprezzo gli interventi di Chiara Matraini, ma a questo avevo scelto volutamente di non rispondere, proprio perchè lo trovo sprezzante in modo gratuito.
> A proposito di superiorità presunte o reali, eh.
> Ponevo una domanda perchè gli interventi di chi avesse voluto intervenire mi aiutassero a spiegarmi qualcosa che stento a comprendere. Mi sembra già un'ammissione di difficoltà. Da qui a dire che chi cerca di interpretare l'altrui comportamento si fa i cazzi degli altri, ce ne corre, a mio modo di vedere.
> Lo facciamo tutti, in ogni momento, e ci serve a capire chi abbiamo di fronte e come muoverci.
> Comunque problema risolto: non mi interessa più pianificare strategie e quindi l'argomento ha smesso di suscitare il mio interesse, se non in modo puramente accademico.


rimane il fatto, secondo me, che non si può comparare quello che racconta un tradito a proposito delle proprie reazioni, a quello che il traditore racconta all'amante delle reazioni del tradito
te l'ho già detto, non mi fiderei troppo della versione del traditore, quindi dire: il mio amante dice che sua moglie ha reagito così e cosà, lascia un po' il tempo che trova, secondo me!


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo sempre troppo pieni di persone che "sanno" come si sentono gli altri.
> Non a caso la nuova mania è: empatizzare.
> 
> Interpretare?
> ...


Eh, caro Conte, ma anche tu interpreti che l'altro non ti stia veramente ascoltando per sentirti, ma per studiarti... Guarda che non se ne esce 

Esistono tante psicologie del cornuto, secondo me, e mi interessava conoscerne qualcuna, tutto qui :sonar:




free ha detto:


> rimane il fatto, secondo me, che non si può comparare quello che racconta un tradito a proposito delle proprie reazioni, a quello che il traditore racconta all'amante delle reazioni del tradito
> te l'ho già detto, non mi fiderei troppo della versione del traditore, quindi dire: il mio amante dice che sua moglie ha reagito così e cosà, lascia un po' il tempo che trova, secondo me!


Infatti il commento di Sbriciolata mi è servito tantissimo :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Eh, caro Conte, ma anche tu interpreti che l'altro non ti stia veramente ascoltando per sentirti, ma per studiarti... Guarda che non se ne esce
> 
> Esistono tante psicologie del cornuto, secondo me, e mi interessava conoscerne qualcuna, tutto qui :sonar:
> 
> ...


Sono persuaso che esistano psichè pensanti
e non psicologie...ascolta qua...

[video=youtube;_dp00s4C9_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dp00s4C9_Q[/video]


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono persuaso che esistano psichè pensanti
> e non psicologie...ascolta qua...


Eddai, Conte, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa! Non mi fare l'invornito lessicale! 

Ringrazio e ricambio l'omaggio musicale, dedicandolo alle due opposte _fazioni_ del forum:

[video=youtube_share;EZ-VsKB_tNw]http://youtu.be/EZ-VsKB_tNw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Eddai, Conte, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa! Non mi fare l'invornito lessicale!
> 
> Ringrazio e ricambio l'omaggio musicale, dedicandolo alle due opposte _fazioni_ del forum:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;EZ-VsKB_tNw]http://youtu.be/EZ-VsKB_tNw[/video]


----------

